# APPLE CARPLAY



## zalizoe

So, I guess everybody knows on the 2017 Audi tt it is available the apple carplay.
I already went to the dealer in order to know if it would be possible to have it on my 2016 tts.
They said no but the answer didn't convince me due that they did not check.
My question is: anybody asked the same? Same answer?
Thanks.


----------



## Xiano

Without a touchscreen, what is the benefit of CarPlay?


----------



## zalizoe

I would mainly use it for music, to have the same interface of my phone


----------



## zalizoe

https://www.audiusa.com/newsroom/press-kits/2017/2017-tt-tts


----------



## Reasty

zalizoe said:


> https://www.audiusa.com/newsroom/press-kits/2017/2017-tt-tts


im guessing the standard rear view camera on the 2017 tts is only for the US market?


----------



## 4433allanr

Works very well on the new A4, you navigate using the scroll wheel in the centre console. It has a Spotify app and maps so everything I need would be covered, no need for a touch screen.


----------



## ZephyR2

From video reviews I've seen and things I've read on Audi.usa I thought it was already available for the US market.
Page 56 of the US 2017 brochure (which appeared in Sept 2016) shows .....











4433allanr said:


> Works very well on the new A4, you navigate using the scroll wheel in the centre console. It has a Spotify app and maps so everything I need would be covered, no need for a touch screen.


Which is what I thought too. Sure you could also navigate around by tabbing between icons using the standard controls.


----------



## Blackhole128

As far as I know, Apple Carplay only works if you connect your phone via the USB cable. (That was the case with the S3 courtesy car I had recently).

That's no good for me - I'd end-up leaving my blinking phone in the car by mistake all the time!


----------



## KevC

Blackhole128 said:


> That's no good for me - I'd end-up leaving my blinking phone in the car by mistake all the time!


I might be wrong but I think I read somewhere that there is a warning ping if you open the door and the phone is still connected.


----------



## EvilTed

KevC said:


> Blackhole128 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's no good for me - I'd end-up leaving my blinking phone in the car by mistake all the time!
> 
> 
> 
> I might be wrong but I think I read somewhere that there is a warning ping if you open the door and the phone is still connected.
Click to expand...

Don't know about the ping, there's definitely a message on the VC. The fact that I've noticed this before suggests there may well be a ping too.


----------



## Jasonoldschool

Mine displays a message and also reads out a message something like warning mobile still in vehicle, this only happens when it's attached to the USB cable thing and only on my TTRS but not on my TTS. I'm guessing it's has a different version firmware.


----------



## Reasty

Do you still get the Audi smartphone interface if you didn't spec the tech pack and does it also work with google play and android?


----------



## ZephyR2

Jasonoldschool said:


> Mine displays a message and also reads out a message something like warning mobile still in vehicle, this only happens when it's attached to the USB cable thing and only on my TTRS but not on my TTS. I'm guessing it's has a different version firmware.


I get the same on my 2016 TT. I guess its not there on older models.


----------



## Toshiba

Not currently an option in the UK.


----------



## ZephyR2

Toshiba said:


> Not currently an option in the UK.


But if its available on US and other markets then no reason why it can't become an option in the UK.


----------



## Toshiba

My understanding is its not coming to the UK anytime soon. It's been on the TTs in some markets for well over a year.


----------



## daddow

Toshiba said:


> My understanding is its not coming to the UK anytime soon. It's been on the TTs in some markets for well over a year.


I have had 6 TT's 3 MK2/3MK3 including 1 TTS MK3, every time I request a retro upgrade for anything my local garage has ALWAYS replied Not Available for the TT, I guess they get someone else to change the tyres LOL.


----------



## Toshiba

Dealer are bound by what the rules are. 
They do it for liability reasons no doubt..


----------



## mikef4uk

Our Golf has apple car play and car net, after weeks of trying to register (system will not register a bt internet email address) I finally conquered it
What a complete f***g waste of time, I was lead to believe it would show all of my phone apps, but it doesnt, VW customer services rang me as I spoke to them about not being able to register
I said it was crap
He expalined all the things car net could do, I explained that it does most of them anyway without it, he agreed and said more stuff would be added......................it's rubbish


----------



## Toshiba

Yep, CarPlay should be renamed carcrash, its a mess, but you have the fanboys...
The MMI is much better to use and less bugs too and you dont have to cable the phone.


----------

